# Simon Chamberlain on Technine..



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

new and exciting


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

My question is what technine gear is he going to be rocking?
He already has his own line of outerwear (Nomis) and rides stepchild boards with 32 boots.
Does this mean he is going to be strapping in with technine bindings?
It doesn't seem like technine has much to offer him besides some extra cash.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

hes on their binding team with a sig binding ... no biggie i mean justin hebble was on tech nine bindings and hes one of the tight pant sensitive kid pioneers lol


http://media.milosport.com/ity/80816_md.jpg


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> hes on their binding team with a sig binding ... no biggie i mean justin hebble was on tech nine bindings and hes one of the tight pant sensitive kid pioneers lol
> 
> 
> http://media.milosport.com/ity/80816_md.jpg


 Oh..my bad I went back to the article he will ride T9 bindings only , I thought he left Stepchild..Duhh!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

its is funny though to see his bindings on the rack with all the other t9 stuff .. they all have that gangsta writing and all sports logo rip offs and then simons are lego styled lol!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is old news. Plus Nomis is owned by The Brand Base which is also Technine and Sounds.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> its is funny though to see his bindings on the rack with all the other t9 stuff .. they all have that gangsta writing and all sports logo rip offs and then simons are lego styled lol!!!


It always makes me chuckle when I see Joe Sexton in Technine videos wearing baggy clothes instead of his normal tight pants.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GC24 said:


> It always makes me chuckle when I see Joe Sexton in Technine videos wearing baggy clothes instead of his normal tight pants.


There's a youtube video of Magoon in tight pants, with a leg bag, all hesher like.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's a youtube video of Magoon in tight pants, with a leg bag, all hesher like.


Yeah from some ages ago when he was a kid or something. Kinda really makes you think that his style now is just a big act. He's keepin it real for all the G's from the suburbs. It's so hood to participate in a sport that costs thousands of dollars a year and the TechNine crew is just here to remind us of that.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow this is damn old news...word is it came down to Union and Technine and obviously he's sticking with the brand. I think it's funny bc in most of this years vid parts he's riding union's


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

technine uuuggh :thumbsdown:


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

"It's so hood to participate in a sport that costs thousands of dollars a year and the TechNine crew is just here to remind us of that"

Sig'd, made my day lol


----------

